# Where to send him ?!



## 2BunsOfLove (May 24, 2014)

I cant keep my bunny but I cant find anyone to rescue him .I live in the city of Philadelphia where NOONE has rabbits so what do I do ? Put him in the creek nearby ? (I dont mean the water ) Will anyone give me advice before my mom takes over (She think that Aspca will take him but they WONT ) She might dump him somewhere unsafe ! Please help !!!


----------



## brittanybotosan (May 24, 2014)

Take a look on Google for a local rabbit rescue, that's actually how I found my Nina  worth a shot!


----------



## ShadowRunner (May 24, 2014)

Try searching house rabbit society of pa. You can also try contacting your local humane society. Good luck.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 24, 2014)

I live in central Pennsylvania, about 3 hours from Philadelphia. If you're willing to bring him to me, I'd be happy to take him in and rehome him. I am not associated with a rescue, but do some private rescues when I have the space available in my rabbitry.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 24, 2014)

The SPCA would be a better option than being turned loose. Rabbits do not survive well in the wild. There are tons of predators that would love to make a meal of a rabbit. Most domestic rabbits stick out easily, so make an easy target. 

This rescue is close by, so could be worth contacting them. http://www.luvnbunns.org/


----------



## hln917 (May 26, 2014)

Please DO NOT RELEASE him in the wild. He will not survive. You can also be fined for that action. 

Luvnbunns is 30 min from Philly. Also www.forbunnysakerabbitrescue.org in NJ. They are in Maple Shades which is about 20 min from Philly.


----------



## hln917 (May 26, 2014)

2Bunsoflove and Oakridge Rabbits~ I sent you both PM but not sure if it went thru. Can you please PM me?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 26, 2014)

Sent one back.


----------



## hln917 (May 26, 2014)

2bunsoflove~ are you still looking to find a home for your bunny?


----------



## 2BunsOfLove (May 27, 2014)

Hln917 .. no she had babies yesterday so I have to keep her for a while.


----------



## Bville (May 27, 2014)

2BunsOfLove said:


> Hln917 .. no she had babies yesterday so I have to keep her for a while.



Please keep us posted and ask for any help you need with the baby bunnies and finding homes for them.


----------



## 2BunsOfLove (May 27, 2014)

Bville said:


> Please keep us posted and ask for any help you need with the baby bunnies and finding homes for them.



I definitely will !


----------

